

Show HN: Lottery of Birth - stockkid
https://lottery-of-birth.herokuapp.com/

======
stockkid
Lottery of Birth lets you be born into a random country and provides some
interesting facts about what your life would look like. Take a moment to
contemplate your own life and how your real 'lottery of birth' has played out.

I just began learning AngularJS and this is an attempt to apply what I have
learned so far. Feedbacks are very welcomed!

------
olalonde
Pretty cool. Is the choice of country weighted by population? (i.e. you are
more likely to be born in China vs Greenland)

~~~
stockkid
It is not weighted. For now, it just selects a random country from an array of
countries. But I agree that it should be weighted.

------
avni000
Agree that it should be weighted by current country birth rate so that you're
disproportionately likely to be born in Niger or Mali vs. Singapore or Monaco.
But really cool concept.

~~~
goodJobWalrus
I disagree. I'm less familiar with the smaller countries (on average), so I
would prefer to get smaller countries when I play, and learn something new,
rather than get china or india every few plays. Neat concept, i like it.

------
keenar
It would be nice to contribute details about any country, rather than the one
that you were randomly born into. Also, adding some demographic details from
wikipedia (life expectancy, infant mortality rate, average income, etc) would
be cool and useful.

